# The Rap + Hip-Hop Experiment for May-June 2015



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> Albert7 said:
> 
> 
> > 10 Parallels Between Classical Music and Hip-Hop
> ...


----------

